# Radeon 9600 (RV350) & radeon-kms

## Yarra

Hi.

I compiled kernel with radeon-kms.

After start any games kernel message:

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/485718/

If load kernel with radeon.modeset=0, fps in games about 3-4.

.config:

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/486648/

What am I doing wrong?

----------

## DONAHUE

Looking at your kernel config against http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml ; it appears that  *Quote:*   

> Code Listing 2.5: AMD/ATI settings
> 
> (Setup the kernel to use the radeon-ucode firmware)
> 
> Device Drivers --->
> ...

  was not done. In conjunction with this 

```
emerge radeon-ucode
```

to put the firmware in /lib/firmware before recompiling the kernel.

----------

## DirtyHairy

I am pretty sure that DONAHUE is wrong here, the corresponding part of the xorg guide only applies to newer radeons as the firmware for older r300- r500 cards is shipped with the kernel and not containded in radeon-ucode. What versions of mesa / libdrm / xf86-video-ati are you using? Try updating them all (and also the kernel) to the latest versions; hopefully, this will help...

----------

## VoidMage

There's also the part, that firmware autoloading should be sufficient.

Post also full output of 'lspci -k'.

----------

## Yarra

lspci -k:

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/486979/

emerge -pav mesa libdrm xf86-video-ati:

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/486982/

----------

## DirtyHairy

@VoidMage: it depends. If KMS is built into the kernel, then firmware must either be present in an initrd or built into the kernel. @Yarra: I am convinced you are hitting a bug in the radeon driver stack (either kernel, mesa, libdrm or xf86-video-ati). I am afraid that I have experienced the pre-R600 (dunno about newer GPUs) support since the switch to KMS and gallium as glitchy to say the least, and searching google for GPU lockups on your device shows lots of similar reports over the last two years. Doublecheck that the the mesa driver is set to gallium via eselect mesa, and if that fails, you can play around with older or newer (git) versions of the components, but I don't have any brighter ideas. You should also consider opening a upstream bug report on freedesktop.

If you switch off modesetting (either in your kernel configuration or via radeon.modeset=0), make sure that you switch the mesa driver from gallium to classic (using eselect mesa). If you are lucky, you might get semi-decenent 3D acceleration with only a modest share of non-fatal bugs this way  :Wink: 

P.S.: One last idea: if you are running 32bit games (this applies to anything wine) on a 64bit userland, they will use the mesa library from app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-opengl could be a bit dated w.r.t. the 64bit one. In this case, try a native 64bit game to see whether those work.

----------

## Yarra

 *DirtyHairy wrote:*   

> If you switch off modesetting (either in your kernel configuration or via radeon.modeset=0), make sure that you switch the mesa driver from gallium to classic (using eselect mesa). If you are lucky, you might get semi-decenent 3D acceleration with only a modest share of non-fatal bugs this way 

 

I`m not lucky  :Sad: 

With radeon.modeset=0 & classic mesa driver i don`t have any acceleratuion.

0ad or ufo-ai show 3-5 fps, glxgear show ~50 fps.

With radeon.modeset=1 game show ~30-40 fps. Glxgear ~ 55 fps.   :Shocked: 

 *DirtyHairy wrote:*   

> P.S.: One last idea: if you are running 32bit games (this applies to anything wine) on a 64bit userland, they will use the mesa library from app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-opengl could be a bit dated w.r.t. the 64bit one. In this case, try a native 64bit game to see whether those work.

 

No, i have 32bit userland..

----------

## gorkypl

Do you have proper options in make.conf?

```

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon r300"

```

I'm not sure, but I recall that I had to use even "radeon r300 r600" for my R9500 (and yes, it was just a r300). Gallium mesa backend is also certainly needed.

Also try removing all framebuffer-related options from kernel config . Finally, radeon-ucode is not needed of course.

I also suspect this may be a bug in the driver, but half a year ago I had no problems with 3d acceleration and gaming on similar hardware, so better double check this...

----------

## LiquidAcid

AFAIK disabling KMS for GPUs of the R3xx and R6xx series is considered deprecated and not well supported or not supported at all.

You should just get KMS working and use r300g, which is a lot more advanced than the classic r300 driver anyway.

----------

## chithanh

It appears that your X and kernel configuration are correct. You are seeing some bug. Try using a newer kernel if you can.

You could use the radeon.agpmode=... kernel parameter to set a different AGP mode. -1 will disable AGP and treat the card as PCI.

----------

